# tryin' to post pics



## hossthehermit (Oct 23, 2015)

from this year's garden ............. 

View attachment DSCF7634.JPG


View attachment P1070673.JPG


View attachment P1070704.JPG


View attachment P1070675.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh my goodness, that is so pretty. Beautiful!


----------



## yarddog (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2015)

Well how pretty.  Beautiful purpling there.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you ..........


----------



## Gooch (Nov 3, 2015)

damn those are nice looking flowers, i hope someday i can grow something that is 1/10 that great looking


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2015)

You will.


----------



## giggy (Nov 12, 2015)

hoss nice pics bro, i had a pink a couple years back. 





Gooch said:


> damn those are nice looking flowers, i hope someday i can grow something that is 1/10 that great looking


you will bro,


----------

